# MySpace says, "Oops"



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...hotos-from-users/ar-BBUVcIU?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

haydnguy said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...hotos-from-users/ar-BBUVcIU?OCID=ansmsnnews11


"We apologize for the inconvenience." That could be the Minimization Statement of the Year!

Next time: "Oops, We Did it Again!"


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Could there be a helping hand in the form of a hacked copy somewhere?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

That’s really annoying, there were a few tracks that I couldn’t find anywhere else.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

My thought was it was an inside job. No one is that stupid.


----------

